# owners of Iveco Daily  horseboxes



## Dreckly (23 March 2010)

Am looking to purchase an Iveco Daily 6t horsebox, have seen a few and come up with a likely candidate.  Are there any specific problems these boxes have?  Generally people I have spoken to find them good and quite reliable and easy to get parts for.  Would HHOers agree?

Once found box will be inspected but would like to try and wittle out any obvious problems first as eash inspection costs!!

Many thanks


----------



## bitlessbill (23 March 2010)

I have one!! My hubby's a mechanic and this was his first choice, before that we had a 7.5T Iveco but it was too big for me to cope with on my own. 

Have had it a year now and he's had to do virtually nothing to it, just flew through it's mot. Really pleased it's such an easy box I can go off on my own and not have to worry about heavy ramps or anything.







(Just watch the parking limits on some roads are up to 5 tons)

Hubby says mechanically they are brilliant but do watch out for rust in front/ inner wings, steps and bottom corners of the scuttle panels of the windscreen.


----------



## Tiffany (23 March 2010)

The only thing I didn't like about mine was the colour (bit girly) but it was easy to drive, very reliable, economical on fuel, reasonable to insure and apart from servicing and plating every year it cost me nothing. Sold it to the first person who saw it last October.


----------



## Mike007 (23 March 2010)

Parts are not cheap,and both these boxes show the major fault. The horses stand behind the rear axle. This unloads the front axle and puts extra load on the rear. which in turn affects stability.I was recently quoted by my local ford dealer a trade price of £600 for two pairs of brake shoes.


----------



## Tiffany (23 March 2010)

Didn't have any problem with stability although I agree the horses were on and over back axle. Isn't that the case with all boxes though unless, they are in the middle? 

Regards cost of parts depends where you go, my local garage (not a Ford dealer) was reasonable with his prices both on parts and labour.


----------



## Mike007 (23 March 2010)

It really depends on the part you are looking for. I did not buy the ford shoes but had to get shoe linings made,because there were NO factored shoes for the model I was working on.None in the UK and none in germany.


----------



## Dreckly (24 March 2010)

Thanks guys for your comments - Tiffany am loving those colours.

Glad you are all enjoying your little boxes - can't wait to enjoy mine once I find it!!


----------



## mackandmutley (26 March 2010)

Running gear- engine, gearbox and back axle are bullet proof. Only problems i find when we MOT them is brakes and rust. Rust apparent on the top side when viewing your intended box will be an indication of condition of underside but the brakes tend to only come a problem if the box sits around not getting used. The front calipers seize causing brakes to bind or handbrake seizes up. Prices mentioned seem excessive and are more likely extremes than the norm.
Generally a brilliant chassis choice for a horsebox, mechanically simple and sturdy suspension giving the horses a sensible ride. 10 times better than the Merc or Renault variant.


----------



## Oldred (26 March 2010)

I have a 5t Daily. Cross fingers, touch wood, so far its been brilliant. From Priory Stud Horseboxes. I bought it for my 15 hand horse but now take my 17 hh in it!


----------



## humblepie (26 March 2010)

Had a 5ton one as well, only small grooms area but huge payload.  Was a nice lorry, easy to drive.  Re the brakes and the annual test, you need to ensure that you have a good weight in the horse area as that affects how the brakes work.


----------



## perfect11s (26 March 2010)

Mike007 said:



			Parts are not cheap,and both these boxes show the major fault. The horses stand behind the rear axle. This unloads the front axle and puts extra load on the rear. which in turn affects stability.I was recently quoted by my local ford dealer a trade price of £600 for two pairs of brake shoes.
		
Click to expand...

 I agree about the rear axle  placement !!! they  are fairly rare most seem to be converted  from ex post office vans, which are  quite short  so not much to play with length wise   if it was longer you could cut a bit of the back when you converted them like is popular with 7.5 tonners ie 20 ft cut down  to 18 ft is  usaly just right.. I think they are ok I have worked on a few and yes parts are dear and not much  is avalible as non genuine,  mind  iveco parts are mega bucks unless there is non gen 
then they will price match.. watch for ex post office ones most have been thrashed to death!


----------



## frazzled (26 March 2010)

Have a 6.5 ton one. Absolutely love it. Find it very stable and easy to drive. Only problem I have had was the windscreen wipers motor went.


----------

